# How do they get this super contrast effect (see link)



## aomiles (Dec 3, 2009)

I have been seeing more and more black and white portraits with a super high level of contrast like this:

A Piece of Paper on Flickr - Photo Sharing!

I am new to photoshop. Could someone please explain this technique to me or point me to a tutorial?
Is it a plug-in or just a specific  technique?

Thanks.


----------



## aomiles (Dec 3, 2009)

Ok, so after spending some time trolling the web, I think this is some kind of sharpening plug-in rather than contrast...
Any idea what this person used?


----------



## burnws6 (Dec 4, 2009)

Topaz Labs - Video and Image Enhancement Software

Try that. I have it, although I rarely use it. Most of the plug ins IMO look like crap. I only use them for certain pictures. But you'll find that effect and more their.

Hope I helped.


----------



## Dwig (Dec 4, 2009)

They are probably using one of the "tone mapping" techniques that are commonly used in HDR (High Dynamic Range) processing. 

The linked image is obviously not a real HDR image as such images require multiple originals each shot at different exposures. The subjects would have moved between the separate bracketed shots.

Instead, they've taken a single image and applied one of the Tone Mapping utilities. They could have used the basic "Shadow/Highlights" tool that's been in PS for several versions. Its an "image adjustment" found on the "Image/Adjustments/" submenu. There are also a number of special apps dedicated to HDR processing that could have been used.


----------



## aomiles (Dec 6, 2009)

Thanks for the help. I will be trying both your suggestions.


----------



## battletone (Dec 6, 2009)

You mean how the skin and background is so much lighter compared to the hair?  That can involve using filters during shooting b&w (or afterwards in processing for color) to separate the subjects and make them pop a bit more.

This isn't my specialty though so I won't pretend to explain the best means of black and white conversion from a color photo.

For this photo however, it has the tell tale "glow" around much of the subjects which is common place with excessive use of the "shadow/highlight" adjustment.


----------



## Machupicchu (Dec 7, 2009)

Adobe Lightroom is an amazing program, i believe this effect could be easily pulled off with all of the tone and exposure adjustments available. Look into lightroom. Adobe - Photo Management Software - Photoshop Lightroom


----------

